# This week on Halloween TV



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

All times are Central. Check your local program guide.

Wed., 1/16 — SCRUBS. "My Big Brother". Rated TV-14. (COMEDY, 6:00 pm) 

Thu., 1/17 — SABRINA, THE TEENAGE WITCH. "A River of Candy Corn Runs Through It". (THEN, 1:00 am)

Thu, 1/17 — DHARMA & GREG. "A Closet Full of Hell". (WE, 10:30 am)

Thu., 1/17 — ROSEANNE. "Halloween: The Final Chapter". (OXYGEN, 12:00 noon)

Thu., 1/17 — MISS SPIDER'S SUNNY PATCH FRIENDS. "Family Circus; Eight Is Not Enough". (NOGGIN, 11:00 am)

Thu., 1/17 — HOME IMPROVEMENT. "Let Them Eat Cake". (TBS, 12:30 pm)

Fri., 1/18 — MOESHA. "Look — Clarkzilla!" (THEN, 9:30 am)

Sat., 1/19 — 7TH HEAVEN. "Halloween". (HALMRK, 9:00 am)

Sat., 1/19 — SCOOBY-DOO, WHERE ARE YOU! "Headless Horseman of Halloween". (BOOM, 6:00 am) 

Sat., 1/19 — GIRLFRIENDS. "Trick or Truth?" (BET, 9:30 pm)

Sat., 1/19 — MAD TV. Jessica Alba guest stars. Rated TV-14. (COMEDY, 6:00 am)

Sun., 1/20 — LAW & ORDER: CRIMINAL INTENT. "Masquerade". Rated TV-14.(BRAVO, 6:00 pm) 

Tue., 1/22 — THE DREW CAREY SHOW. "The Devil, You Say". (IONSAT, 2:30 pm)

Wed., 1/23 — SABRINA, THE TEENAGE WITCH. "Good Will Haunting". (FAM, 9:30 am)

Wed., 1/23 — THE WAYANS BROS. "Scared Straight". (IONSAT, 1:00 pm)

Wed., 1/23 — ALICE. "Alice's Halloween". (IONSAT, 2:30 pm)

Thu., 1/24 — ELLEN. "Trick or Treat — Who Cares?" (OXYGEN, 9:00 am)

Thu., 1/24 — THE ADDAMS FAMILY. "Halloween, Addams Style". (TVLAND, 11:00 am)


----------

